# Bienenmaden



## Vocki2006 (21. April 2001)

Kann man Bienenmaden züchten, und wenn ja wie??
Den diese Dinger sind schweine teuer bei uns
(I need your help)


----------



## Franky (21. April 2001)

Ohne weiteres kannst Du das natürlich nicht!!!!!!!!
Das geht nur, wenn Du eine kleine "Imkerei" hast. So einfach wie Fliegenmaden ist das nicht!!!

------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## Case (21. April 2001)

Ich hab in meinem Geräteschuppen jedes Jahr
paar Wespennester. Wir haben uns geeinigt.
Ich lass den Wespen ihre Maden, und die lassen mich in Ruhe. Kauf Dir normale Maden,
such Dir Köcherfliegenlarven oder nen abgestorbenen Baum in dem man manchmal auch
Larven findet ( weiß zwar nicht wie die heißen, aber sind unglaublich fängig). Zur
Not tuns auch Mehlwürmer die Du in jedem Zoohandel kriegst.
Allzeit Petri Heil
Case 

------------------
Besser ein Kilo in der Pfanne, als zehn Kilos 
"drangehabt"


----------



## steffen (21. April 2001)

Hi,Ich würde auch bei den normalen Maden bleiben!!! Du machst dir nur unnötige Arbeit. Nutz die Zeit die du da verwendest lieber zum angeln!
Dann kriegst du von der Menge der Fische das gleiche raus als wenn du mit Bienenmaden fischt!!!Gruß Steffen


----------



## til (21. April 2001)

Ich weiss nicht ob es Dir hilft, aber die Bienenmaden heissen auch Wachsmottenlarven. Dafür brauchst Du bestimmt nicht zum Imker zu gehen. Allerdings hat der falsche Namen wohl schon zu einigen Konfusionen geführt, so dass mittlerweile scheinbar einige Leute auch mit echten Bienenmaden operieren. Ich weiss jetzt natürlich nicht, was der besssere Köder ist.
OK, alles klar, ich hab weiter recherchiert:
Die Wachsmotte: "Die Falter der inzwischen weltweit verbreiteten Art erreichen eine Flügelspannweite von 25-30 mm. Sie legen ihre Eier in Bienstöcken ab. Die schlüpfenden Raupen ernähren sich zunächst vom Bodenmull. Später fressen sie aus dem Gespinst heraus an den Waben."
(zoologie.forst.tu-muenchen.de)
In dem Fall ist der Imker schon die richtige Adresse, aber vielleicht überlässt er Dir die Wachsmottenlarven doch lieber, als die &acute;echten&acute; Bienenlarven...


----------



## Case (21. April 2001)

@till
Das ist ja nun mal wirklich `n interessanter Beitrag. Und lehrreich dazu. Selbst hab ich das zwar noch nicht versucht, aber ich hab
schon Leute am Wasser gesehn, die hatten `ne
Plastiktüte voll Bienenwaben bei. Die haben das wohl auch nicht gewußt.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Allzeit Petri Heil
Case

------------------
Besser ein Kilo in der Pfanne, als zehn Kilos 
"drangehabt"


----------



## wolf (21. April 2001)

HeyÜber Bienenmaden weiß ich nichts, aber über Wespenlarven weiß ich, dass dafür viele brit. Wettangler  sogar Stiche riskieren. Habe nur zweimal damit geangelt, weil ich Angst vor Wespen habe - das dumme ist nur, daß es sich lohnt. Erst durch die Fängigkeit von Wespenlarven, Engerlingen etc. sind die kleveren Züchter auf das Dimng mit der Nichtstechenden Wachsmotte gekommen... Was nun? Ich glaube ehrlich nicht, dass Wespenlarven den Aufwand wert sind. Vielleicht mal einen Imker fragen? mit vorsichtigen Grüssen


----------



## tdonat (22. April 2001)

Die sind überall schweine teuer und deshalb hole ich sie mir nicht, denn die normalen Maden tun es auch. Bevor ich da mein Geld zum Fenster rausschmeiße, nur weil irgendwo auf der Welt einer meint das das ein guter Köder ist, lasse ich es lieber!Wie gesagt, schau mal nach, ob vielleicht in eurer Nähe ein Imker ist und frage ihn einfach mal, was man da machen könnte!

------------------
Gruß und Petri Heil





 tdonat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Auch Studenten sind Menschen


----------



## Franky (26. April 2001)

Hi Leute,ich war eben bei "meinem" Imker und der hat Tils Beitrag bestätigt!
Die Wachsmottenlarven werden als Seidenraupen, Tebo-Larven und "Bienenmaden" (in Anführungsstrichen) verkauft! Sind alles ein und dieselben Viecher!!!!!!!!
Echte Bienenlarven (die ich kenne!) sind Top- Köder, wegen ihres intensiven Honiggeruchs und -geschmack!!! 

------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## Case (28. April 2001)

Ob ich mein Abkommen mit den Wespen brechen sollte..?? Ich weiß zwar wie man den Nestern beikommt ohne gestochen zu werden, aber ich denk mal, das man so `ne alte Freundschaft nicht einfach aufkündigen sollte, und wie wär das wenn man normale Maden mit Honig einschmiert.?
Auch mal `ne Idee..
grübel.. 
Ein nachdenkender
Case


------------------
Besser ein Kilo in der Pfanne, als zehn Kilos 
"drangehabt"


----------



## Leif (8. Juni 2003)

Hallo zusammen.
Wollte hier mal etwas klarstellen, dass Bienenmaden nicht Wachsmotten sind. Vielleicht gibt es irgendwelche Läden die sie als solche verkaufen, ist aber nicht die Norm.
Und bitte, Tebolarven sind ja mal was ganz anderes.
Gruß Leif


----------



## Lynx (8. Juni 2003)

Wachsmotten werden natürlich vom Imker nicht gezüchtet, sondern das sind Schädlinge. Wenn ein Imker diese Motten in den Stock bekommt kann er im Normalfall das Volk vergessen.

Im Mai und Juni werden aber den Völkern sogenannte Drohnenwaben eingehängt. Diese sind für die Entwicklung der Völker wichtig, werden aber von den Imkern wenn sie bebrütet sind wieder weggenommen und vernichtet.
Wenn ein Imker noch nicht spitzgekriegt hat dass man bei den Anglern damit Geld verdienen kann kann man die ev. kostenlos bekommen.


----------



## Leif (9. Juni 2003)

Hallo.
Genau so ist es und Imker müssen auch immer einen Teil aussortieren, warum weiß ich jetzt auch nicht. Und diese sind bei mir natürlich herzlich wilkommen. :q 
Gruß Leif


----------



## C.K. (9. Juni 2003)

Man darf es nicht so laut propagieren aber Wespenmaden sind angeltechnisch 1a. Man sollte jetzt aber nicht jedes Nest ausnehmen sondern nur die, die wirklich stören.

Folgendes ist mal am Wasser passiert:
Ich sitze regelmäßig immer auf der selben Stelle und regelmäßig kommt ein sehr alter Herr mit seinen Hund vorbei und schaut auch eine Weile zu. Er sagte jedesmal zumir: Junge du hast die falschen Maden, du mußt Wespenmaden nehmen. 
Wie das immer so ist, laß die alten mal sabbeln!! 

Irgendwann hatte ich auch ein Nest im Schuppen was weg mußte, da fiehlen mir die Worte wieder ein und ich nahm das Nest samt Maden mit!
So viele Bisse und Fische ( Rotaugen, Brassen,Aal) habe ich auf dieser Stelle in einer Nacht noch nie gefangen.

Leider konnte ich diesen Test nicht noch einmal wiederholen, da ich kein Nest mehr im Schuppen habe. 

Ich kann jeden nur empfehlen das mal auszuprobieren!


----------



## Leif (10. Juni 2003)

Hi!
Wie hasse denn das Nest entfernt ohne das die Biester dich nicht gestochen haben?
Gruß Leif


----------



## C.K. (10. Juni 2003)

Das geht scheinabr am besten Nachts. Die Viecher fliegen dann nicht. Das ganze in einen Jutesack und unter Wasser damit. Die Wespen waren tot aber die Maden lebten noch.


----------



## Forellenudo (10. Juni 2003)

Die haben dich warscheinlich gesehen und sind an einem Herzinfarkt gestorben:q :q 

es grüßt dich dein freund udo#h


----------



## C.K. (10. Juni 2003)

@Forellenudo
Warum wußte ich schon vorher was mich hier erwartet??

Der Unterschied zwischen uns ist folgender:
Ich komme ohne Leiter an mein Schuppendach, Du nicht


----------



## Juthoje (11. Juni 2003)

@ C.K.  :q :q #6 :q :q ,
tut mir leid Udo, aber wo er Recht hat,.........:m 
aber iss ja auch praktisch, wenn man sich beim Erdbeerpflücken
nich bücken muss  :m


----------



## Leif (11. Juni 2003)

Hi @ all.
Ach ja der "kleine" Udo.
Manchmal ist aber auch die größte Kanone! :q 
Wenn ich neben Udo stehe sieht es immer so aus als wenn ich das längste Elend bin! :q :q 
Naja mit 2,02m auch nicht schwer.
Gruß Leif


----------



## C.K. (11. Juni 2003)

@leif
Niedlich, klein bist  Du :q . Ich kann noch ein paar Zentimeter drauflegen.

Ich glaube auch das Udo diesen Spaß richtig versteht und nicht in den falschen Hals bekommt.


----------



## Leif (11. Juni 2003)

Hi du!
Ach klar versteht er den!!!!
Ich önnte auch noch etliche cm drauflegen, aber ich glaube nicht das die zählen. Du verstehst? :q :q :q :q 
Gruß Leif


----------



## Forellenudo (11. Juni 2003)

macht ihr nur eure witze:q dafür habe ich meine eigendliche größe in der H....e und damit steche ich neue löcher für die Pflanzen,aber im stehen:m 


Euer gemeinsamer Freund
                                           Udo:m


----------



## C.K. (11. Juni 2003)

@forellenudo
Sag lieber an, wann Du zum Rhein gehst, ich komme mit!!!


----------



## Leif (11. Juni 2003)

Hi.
Also Udo ne ne ne!!!!
Wenn du bei deiner Größe von Pflanzen sprichst dann müssen die ja kleiner sein, als die Gewächse die ich als Pflanzen ansehe. Und wenn du für die "großen" Dinger Löcher stechen kannst, dann sei wirklich wirklich wirklich stolz darauf. :q :q :q :q :q :q :q :m 
Gruß Leif


----------



## Bellyboatangler (11. Juni 2003)

ihr denkt wirklich nur an das Teil in der Hose. Ist er denn so klein bei Euch, das ihr davon reden müßt? 

Zum Thema
Die im Angelladen verkauft werden sind die Wachsmotten und ein Schädling für jeden Imker. Die werden an Ort und Stelle meist vernichtet! Bienenlarven laufen jedenfalls aus beim Anködern. So waren jedenfalls meine Erfahrungen damit und würden im Angelladen sehr schnell absterben, da sie eine bestimmte Temperatur brauchen und ständig was zu Fressen brauchen. 

Jedenfalls sind sie hervorragend zum Anfüttern.


----------



## Leif (12. Juni 2003)

Hallo.
Nun zum eigentlichen Thema zurück.
Bei und bekommt man Bienenmaden zu kaufen. Auch Wachsmotten.
Ich weiß nicht was für Haken du genommen hast, aber normal laufen die nicht aus.
Gruß Leif


----------



## Geier0815 (12. Juni 2003)

Moin, Moin,

ich will ja nicht unken, aber ihr habt selbstverständlich nur Späße gemacht. Da Wespen unter Naturschutz stehen, hat keiner von euch jemals ein Nest angerührt! (Man weiß ja nie wer mitließt)


----------



## Forellenudo (12. Juni 2003)

@c.k

ich hatte vor nächstes wochenende an den rhein,biste dabei?

gruß udo#h


----------



## Müdertom (13. August 2006)

*AW: Bienenmaden*

Bienenmaden und Wachsmottenlarven sehen sich so ähnlich, dass man sie nicht auseinander halten kann. Sobald die Wachsmottenlarven aber ein paar Tage in einer Dose sind, fangen sie an sich einzuspinnen. So kann man sie ganz gut unterscheiden. Lecker riechen tun beide Arten und verkauft werden auch beide Arten als Bienenmaden. Tebolarven sind auch Maden einer Motte, welcher aber nur in Chile vorkommen soll, da sie nur Blätter von einem bestimmten Strauch frisst.
Hat jemand schon mal mit Zophopas geangelt? Das ist ebenfalls eine Larve und zwar vom Rosenkäfer. Ich habe mir zwei mal den Haken in den Finger gestochen, bis ich das Vieh aufgespießt hatte. So schnell und wendig sind die Viecher.


----------



## Bondex (11. April 2010)

*AW: Bienenmaden*

Man kann Wachsmottenlarven züchten. Diese werden als Bienenmaden in Angelläden verkauft. 
Die Maden werden auf einem Futter aus Glycerin, Weizenkleie, Milchpulver, Haaferflocken, wenig Wasser gehalten bis sie sich einspinnen und sich verpuppen. Dann schlüpfen die Motten und legen Eier. Aus denen schlüpfen sehr kleine Maden, die das selbe Futter zum wachsen benötigen. Die Gefäße sollten etwa 30 °C haben damit sich die Tiere gut entwickeln können.
Ist aber alles Theorie. Meine Zucht ist grade soweit daß die Larven sich verpuppt haben. Mal sehe was dabei rauskommt...


----------



## fischcatcher95 (11. April 2010)

*AW: Bienenmaden*

Genau meine "Bienenmaden" hatten so 2 Wochen gehalten und ich konnte sie dann nochmal zum angeln verwenden die Fliegenmaden verpuppen sich bei mir meist schon nach 2 tagen zu caster, ist das bei euch auch so?? Kann man was dagegen machen??

lg Robin


----------



## yarno (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bienenmaden*

@Bondex: was ist aus deiner Zucht geworden? würde mich auch interessieren, da die dinger echt sauteuer sind.

grüße yarno


----------

